# The Way To Convert Your Family.



## Nico (26/5/14)

I converted my whole family to vaping. Kudos to myself. Only took me two weeks. four is smokers and my youngest is a none smoker.

I also made up a new flavor of strawberry and mint WOW what a nice flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## annemarievdh (26/5/14)

It feels good to convert people, doesn't it. You know they will be healthier and enjoy the vaping journey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nico (26/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> It feels good to convert people, doesn't it. You know they will be healthier and enjoy the vaping journey


O yes especially if it is your family, and kisses is so much better when they don't reek of tobacco. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (26/5/14)

Nico said:


> O yes especially if it is your family, and kisses is so much better when they don't reek of tobacco. LOL



Hahaha jip


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

Congrats @Nico
You have done well!!! 

I am still struggling with converting my wife 

I think you need to help us by sharing your winning formula for converting others...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

I tried Rob Fisher's method "You stink, and you're going to die" with my sister.

She just raised her eyebrow, told me that I stank even more, and that I was about to die....

Maybe a more subtle approach would work especially for family

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Nico (26/5/14)

I just kept on telling them it is healthier and then printed out proof. Then let them taste as often as i could. O yes and the kissing did make a difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Nico
> You have done well!!!
> 
> I am still struggling with converting my wife
> ...



I have the same issue with my wife, she did try for about a month when I started last year but somehow migrated back to those smelly (expensive!) things. I know a little more about vaping now so maybe I can now coach her a little better, got her a mPT3 with some VM 3mg Menthol ice, will see how it goes when the juice arrives. 'Coz 3 packs a day? No way man, no way


----------



## Nico (26/5/14)

Just a quick question. If i need to bring my MG nicotine down what do i do. My flavor only comes in 12mg how do i bring that down to lets say 8mg.


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Way to go, @Nico. More kudos for you!


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

I don't claim it will work with everybody; brought an expensive e-pipe along when visiting my friend in the kalahari a week+ ago, told him (apologies for the Afrikaans, but no punch in English): "Hierdie pyp was f@# duur, jy sal hom vape" Low and behold, it's now more than a week and he hasn't touch his tobacco pipe or a cigar yet, he already asked me to get him some more tobacco flavour e-liquids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (26/5/14)

johan said:


> I don't claim it will work with everybody; brought an expensive e-pipe along when visiting my friend in the kalahari a week+ ago, told him (apologies for the Afrikaans, but no punch in English): "Hierdie pyp was f@# duur, jy sal hom vape" Low and behold, it's now more than a week and he hasn't touch his tobacco pipe or a cigar yet, he already asked me to get him some more tobacco flavour e-liquids.



Loving the demanding afrikaans hahahahaha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/14)

I think I have found a way to convert the die hardship who cant get satisfaction from an eciggie is to let them try my REO. I think I may have two new converts in CT after letting them play with Erica at lunch yesterday. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (27/5/14)

Well done @Nico


----------



## vaalboy (27/5/14)

Well done Nico!


----------

